# WIND changed name to Freedom Mobile



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Got a notification email that WIND has been bought out by Shaw (who also owns Global TV network) and is expanding it's LTE network across western Canada compete with Telus.

Should be interesting to see how this works out for Shaw over the next year or two.
Wind was struggling for quite a while now and was losing customers in some areas.

Fortunately this change doesn't affect current users as I have one of the old cell phones.
Same deal I had with WIND on my existing account still applies to my "new" Freedom Mobile account.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...-closing-of-wind-mobile-deal/article28983065/


Excerpt from the Financial Post...Shaw may become the "dark horse" after Wind Acquisition.

definition: dark horse
a candidate or competitor about whom little is known but who unexpectedly wins or succeeds.



> Wind gives Shaw a serious opportunity to compete against the wireless incumbents — Bell, Rogers and particularly Telus — and grab up to 10 per cent of the market share in Ontario and the West once it builds out its LTE network, introduces the iPhone to its product mix and bundles wireless with its Internet and cable offerings, Galappatthige wrote, basing his analysis on Quebecor Inc.-owned Videotron’s experience in Quebec.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A more recent article about the rebranding:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/wind-mobile-lte-freedom-1.3860232


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> A more recent article about the rebranding:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/wind-mobile-lte-freedom-1.3860232


It remains to be seen how successful they will be with their proposed new expanded LTE network, planned to be
completed some time next year. They are trying to be competitive and still trying to "slightly undercut" the big three players,
but it remains to be seen, that even with their rebranding they will have a hard time retaining customers with smart phones if their LTE service is sparse in areas. 


> "I don't think it serves Canadians to have prices go to where people go bankrupt and can't stay in business," he said. "I would argue at $45 a month we're still at a significant discount to the incumbents and their flanker brands."


If their coverage improves with the new LTE network, they may be somewhat successful as long as their monthly plan rates are below the competition..but if their service is spotty...it's still the same as it is now. 

If you can't make a call on your smartphone because you are outside their service area, then your plan, even if a few dollars cheaper isn't that good. But they may have more success in the major centres.


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it’s more of a long term play for Wind. The LTE band their going to use (band 66) is currently only supported on one phone (LG V20) so it’s probably a couple years away from being commonly supported.

Also, speed was never really the issue with Wind. Their problem is they don’t have enough cell phone towers resulting in dead zones. Their network’s already had HSPA+ since 2014 and there isn’t much of a speed difference between HSPA+ and LTE. Although, it’d depend how far away from the tower you are.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to be a subscriber and noticed a lot of speed issues in the GTA. Their service was flawless where my parents lived in a more rural part of Ontario. So, I think the GTA network was just highly congested. I left because I changed work locations and there service was basically non-existent at my new workplace. Went with Telus on the Manitoba $48 plan. Even Telus has dead spots at my workplace.


----------

